# goose call recommendations



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got addicted to duck hunting last year, and I'm looking to expand the amount of time that I spend hunting by adding geese to the mix...

What is a good goose call to start out with? I know this is a hard hard question as everyone has their own perception of what "good" is, but my buddy has a Glynn Scobey that I've tried, and actually got my first Canada last year hunting on a river over 4 floaters using this call. I love the sound of that call, but there aren't a whole lot of them around for purchase. It is a single long reed and has great tone. Looking for something along this line... Open to suggestions


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Put the effort into trying multiple calls and choose something that you are comfortable with. Confidence is a good thing to have both in yourself and the call you are using. Spending some time with a local call maker would be my suggestion. For example, I have multiple GK Calls on my lanyard and for good reason. Their customer support and dedication to helping people with learning and perfecting duck/goose calling. They will take the time to help you choose not only a call, but work with you and tune it with you to your calling style. I would take some time and do something along these lines....just my .02 cents

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

If you're not looking to spend a lot check out Knutson's they have Follies on sale buy one for $25 or 2 for $40, include a lanyard.


----------



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

zep02 said:


> I have multiple GK Calls on my lanyard and for good reason. Their customer support and dedication to helping people with learning and perfecting duck/goose calling. They will take the time to help you choose not only a call, but work with you and tune it with you to your calling style. I would take some time and do something along these lines....just my .02 cents
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I have heard good things about them, I think as soon as I get a free day, I'll make it down there to check them out and ask questions. Thank you for your input.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

GK gets my vote. I run a Canuck and will be adding a little giant very soon. A great call maker IMO. Try some different ones and see what you like. Bad Grammar from Molt Gear is a good instructional video as well.


----------



## Next Bite (Mar 4, 2012)

GK's have worked well for me.


----------



## JonBoy220 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm thinking that GK will get the nod. Might not be til later in the season, as I'll be tied up with ducks for a while, but I'll definitely go down to the shop and check their calls out. 

I really love duck hunting, but when I shot my first and only Canada last year...I don't know...there was just something pretty cool about bringing one of those monsters down. Now that I've built up some duck hunting gear, next year I might be able to invest in some honker stuff.


----------



## Traylortrout (Apr 17, 2012)

Just picked up the foiles carnage collector and it's a great call. Awesome store and customer service there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

Just dont be that guy with the goose flute. Start with a short reed. My first was a 30 dollar honker hammer by buck gardner. Not.the best call out there but im still using it and still killing geese

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

GK Giant Killer


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

blake_scheu said:


> Just dont be that guy with the goose flute.
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/QUOTE)
> 
> Lmao really hate flute calls do ya? If you've ever heard a person who knows how to operate a flute call well, you wouldn't have made this comment. Cracks me up how many experts there are out there!
> Smoke


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

People are so quick to get worked up over something so small. I know a few guys who can blow them. Are they comparable to a short reed probably not. Sorry to anyone i offended

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

My first call was a lynch mob goose noose I had no idea how to get a sound out of it but did lots of research online and got some CDs for the truck and got a cheap poly call also best thing I can say hang the calls from your mirror and practice while driving. Sure makes a 18 hr ride to Arkansas for work more enjoyable when seeing flooded rice hold you lanyard !


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

blake_scheu said:


> People are so quick to get worked up over something so small. I know a few guys who can blow them. Are they comparable to a short reed probably not. Sorry to anyone i offended
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You are not capable of offending me with your expertise about calls. But with that statement about flute calls like you know what you are talking about cracks me up that's all. The sounds out of a flute are very good if you know how to operate them. Tell Tim grounds not to be the guy with the flute call! Lmao


----------



## blake_scheu (Mar 13, 2013)

Okay ya got me im an idiot you win congrats

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

blake_scheu said:


> Okay ya got me im an idiot you win congrats
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


No Blake your not an idiot and I'd never say you were. But let me take a stab at what age bracket you are in. I would say 19 to 20 something but early 20. Been hunting a few years maybe 4-6 years. It's not your fault you grew up in a different time where short reeds are the only logical choice today. Blake the flute call was not the start of the goose call by any means it was the resonate cavity call. The flute was where the sr is now years ago. They still continue to work on geese today....... If you had the right call and caller that's all I was trying to say. Maybe I worded it wrong and if you felt like I was calling you an idiot I apologize for that. But I won many many calling contests with a flute call back in the 80s and 90s. Won the Michigan state contest in 94 against 23 other callers. So I have a soft spot in my soul for flute calls. Do I use them anymore? Um no I use short reeds of my making but I still carry one now and again for old time sake and they still work too! So I hope you accept my apologies.


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

smoke said:


> No Blake your not an idiot and I'd never say you were. But let me take a stab at what age bracket you are in. I would say 19 to 20 something but early 20. Been hunting a few years maybe 4-6 years. It's not your fault you grew up in a different time where short reeds are the only logical choice today. Blake the flute call was not the start of the goose call by any means it was the resonate cavity call. The flute was where the sr is now years ago. They still continue to work on geese today....... If you had the right call and caller that's all I was trying to say. Maybe I worded it wrong and if you felt like I was calling you an idiot I apologize for that. But I won many many calling contests with a flute call back in the 80s and 90s. Won the Michigan state contest in 94 against 23 other callers. So I have a soft spot in my soul for flute calls. Do I use them anymore? Um no I use short reeds of my making but I still carry one now and again for old time sake and they still work too! So I hope you accept my apologies.


I'll be 27 in November and my dad brought me up with the flute...I love using one and will always have one on my lanyard while in the blind!


----------



## fowlpursuit (Jan 20, 2012)

Big river game calls flute. Plain and simple. Sounds great easy to contro volume and can be operated with one hand. Great for cold weather and gloves. 19.99$ killed many many birds while using this call


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

fowlpursuit said:


> Big river game calls flute. Plain and simple. Sounds great easy to contro volume and can be operated with one hand. Great for cold weather and gloves. 19.99$ killed many many birds while using this call


Goose killer, plain and simple!


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

fowlpursuit said:


> Big river game calls flute. Plain and simple. Sounds great easy to contro volume and can be operated with one hand. Great for cold weather and gloves. 19.99$ killed many many birds while using this call


My ol' man bought me one when I was about 8. Real cheap and easy to learn on.


----------

